# Another fly.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I used only crafthair and fabric glue then spread on a tiny bit of silver glitter "Puffy Paint" to define the head area. I used Eagle Claw 60 degree jig hooks Mod.# 413 in size 1/0. The flies are weighted so they will run hook point up as I will be fishing these flies over bad shallow bottom.

Notice the end of the "Snazzle" sticking out of the side of the black fly. This guarantees the fly tail will not foul around the hook. I used 60# mono for the Snazzle.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

mighty nice looking flies.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

Nice ! Glitter sets it off I think


----------

